# Can you still take dealer delivery?



## TexasBMW (Mar 20, 2007)

I was wondering if I can do PCD and then put the car back to them, and take delivery at dealer close to home? My memory is, no...
Thanks!


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

I tend to agree with your memory.


----------



## nhman (Jan 16, 2005)

OP, the vehicle can be shipped to the selling dealer as your cost. BMW has an FAQ on their website http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Experience/Events/PDS/BMWPerformanceCenterFAQ.aspx.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

The local dealer gave my girlfriend a school of some sort similar to the performance center delivery when she bought a e88 off the lot. That seems like more what you want - a "free" school but delivery at the dealer. Or at least it might be another option to consider.

Jim


----------

